# Belmont Lake / Barkcamp Saugeye



## Baloogala (Jul 29, 2016)

Hello all...I'm going down to Belmont Lake for a couple days next week and renting a boat. I want to try for some saugeye, but apart from being told to "look where the bass are," I'm not 100% sure what to try. I've fished this lake since I was a teen and have always had success with bluegill and catfish in various spots, but have never really tried to bass or saugeye fish before. I would be in your debt if somebody could send a couple tips my way.

My experience for bluegills is you can catch some good sized ones on the shore side behind the campground (if you camp there, go to the lower loop and walk over the hill) near fallen trees. The catfish hold in a couple points by the beach and down the hill from the overlook picnic area--I use chicken liver and the soft craw hooks.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

I've fished there 2 times with my son and never got a bite.
Saugeye?? I doubt there's any in there.
I call it "The dead sea"

Lots a luck though


----------



## Baloogala (Jul 29, 2016)

TClark said:


> I've fished there 2 times with my son and never got a bite.
> Saugeye?? I doubt there's any in there.
> I call it "The dead sea"
> 
> Lots a luck though


According the OH DNR, they're in there: http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/fishing/fishing-tips-by-species/saugeye#tabr4

I've seen you call it the Dead Sea (I've read a bunch before asking) and I'm a bit surprised. I've never had an empty day on the lake. Granted, nothing huge--though my son got a couple of nice channel cats in June--but I've always done well, plus I've read about people pulling from there.

I normally go to Hargus Lake in Circleville (I live in Columbus) or the Scioto River, but getting a way for a few days is much more appealing.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

That's amazing Baloogala.
I liked the "looks" of the lake, and we fished it hard with zero results both times. We are both experienced fisherman--bass, walleye/saugeye and catfish.

Good luck to you and I'd be interested in your results.

Tight lines. ;-)


----------



## Baloogala (Jul 29, 2016)

TClark said:


> That's amazing Baloogala.
> I liked the "looks" of the lake, and we fished it hard with zero results both times. We are both experienced fisherman--bass, walleye/saugeye and catfish.
> 
> Good luck to you and I'd be interested in your results.
> ...


Thanks, brother! I'll post what works, or perhaps what doesn't. I've checked a couple of solunar calendar and the days I'm going to be there--the 16th in the evening, all day the 17th, and various times on the 18th--show to be a very good day. We'll see, I guess.

The nice thing is that Barkcamp rents boats for $5 per hour (2 hour min, 3rd hour free) so I'll be able to access areas I haven't touched before...though I'll have to work for it by rowing.


----------



## E- man (Jan 25, 2014)

I know some guys that troll for eyes and do pretty well. I believe they use bottom bouncers with a 3 or 4 foot leader, with crawler harnesses.


----------



## Baloogala (Jul 29, 2016)

E- man said:


> I know some guys that troll for eyes and do pretty well. I believe they use bottom bouncers with a 3 or 4 foot leader, with crawler harnesses.


Thanks a bunch! I had thought about doing something similar.


----------



## catchin_eyes (Mar 20, 2010)

come late september - late november, try the first bridge when u come down the hill. usually the bite doesnt start until almost dark but get there early . 3/16 ounce vibees work as well as 1/4 ounce. Casting chubs into the channel works as well.


----------



## Baloogala (Jul 29, 2016)

catchin_eyes said:


> come late september - late november, try the first bridge when u come down the hill. usually the bite doesnt start until almost dark but get there early . 3/16 ounce vibees work as well as 1/4 ounce. Casting chubs into the channel works as well.


I have a map that has that area marked as a bass hot spot ("use crazy crawlers after dark") so I know where you're talking about. I have a buddy that works at the Fisherman's Warehouse here in Columbus and he had me all over the vibees so I have a couple to try.

I figured to drift/troll the creek channel. This is mostly new to me, I do a bunch of reading and research and try to find people in the know. I grew up fishing for trout in the Monongahela National Forest and then mostly channel cats. Eager to try something new.

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## Baloogala (Jul 29, 2016)

Wasn't exactly skunked today, but was a terrible day on the lake. First time I've come here and tried for catfish and didn't even get a bite. Rowed most of the lake (and trolled a bomber 4A and a Rattling Shad (?) for a while, with a couple hits...too slow on the set, I think) until it started to rain fairly steadily. There were two other boats coming on when I left. The weather was just miserable, intermittent rain and a lot of wind, and just ugly clouds.

I did manage to catch a small largemouth below the spillway on my first cast, on a chartreuse teeny wee crayfish that I bought nearly 20 years ago...used to catch a lot of rainbow trout out of Spruce Knob Lake and Lake Buffalo in the Mon National Forest with it (and Casto Special inline spinner flies). I'm guessing that this guy was barely 12 inches long. 

After this I went back to my normal catfish spots and nary a bite. I just think the weather is messing everything up. The folks I spoke with fishing from shore were having no luck either.

There was an interesting slot length sign at the boat dock. It was marked as a 14 to 20 inch super slot and said that anglers may keep a total of 3 black bass per day where 2 fish are less than 14 inches long, 1 fish is equal or longer than 20 inches, and fish in between must all be returned.


----------



## Baloogala (Jul 29, 2016)

One other thing...the camp office has a picture of a dude who caught a 70 pound catfish (not sure what exactly) from Belmont. The lady working said he had caught a larger one at a different time. My mom--she works at the camp store--said that she hadn't seen the guy in a couple years, but said he fished from the bridges at the north end of the lake. No idea what bait.


----------



## catchin_eyes (Mar 20, 2010)

Theres some big cats around that bridge for sure!


----------



## Baloogala (Jul 29, 2016)

Went back for a couple hours yesterday afternoon. It was hot and I gave up rather quickly--I had to drive back to Columbus and I have an event I'm hosting today. I did manage to catch one rather small channel cat on some really foul smelling dip bait. There were fish pounding the surface pretty much all day, couldn't tell what they were, but I wasn't in a position to get them. I'm sure I'll go back in the fall, but I think Sunday my son and I are going to hit the Scioto and see if we can pull something from there.

Thanks for the conversation, gents!


----------



## E- man (Jan 25, 2014)

Baloogala said:


> Went back for a couple hours yesterday afternoon. It was hot and I gave up rather quickly--I had to drive back to Columbus and I have an event I'm hosting today. I did manage to catch one rather small channel cat on some really foul smelling dip bait. There were fish pounding the surface pretty much all day, couldn't tell what they were, but I wasn't in a position to get them. I'm sure I'll go back in the fall, but I think Sunday my son and I are going to hit the Scioto and see if we can pull something from there.
> 
> Thanks for the conversation, gents!


Sorry to here the fish didn't cooperate. Next time you head this way you might want to consider Seneca or Salt Fork. Both offer a variety of species you can try for. Both have pretty good access for shore fishing also. Better luck next time.


----------



## Baloogala (Jul 29, 2016)

E- man said:


> Sorry to here the fish didn't cooperate. Next time you head this way you might want to consider Seneca or Salt Fork. Both offer a variety of species you can try for. Both have pretty good access for shore fishing also. Better luck next time.


Planning on it, actually.

*edit* Yesterday's brevity caused by being on a phone. I almost stopped at Seneca on the way home, but I was too tired and hot. I had a major event on Friday that I planned and was the host of so I did not want to be too worn out. Nevertheless, I was surprised I did so poorly since I normally do very well--though 80% of the fish I catch are small. I wonder how much the weather had to do with it; first it would be very overcast, then it rained like crazy Tuesday night, and Wednesday it was rainy most of the day, and Thursday was just hot--real hot.


----------

